# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  категории книг ББТ

## Иван Клыков

Харе Кришна!
подскажите пожалуйста, где можно найти перечень книг ББТ на русском языке, которые засчитываются в санкиртану, с указанием, к какой категории (маха, большая, средняя и т.д.) каждая из них относится. если возможно, дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Харе Кришна!
> подскажите пожалуйста, где можно найти перечень книг ББТ на русском языке, которые засчитываются в санкиртану, с указанием, к какой категории (маха, большая, средняя и т.д.) каждая из них относится. если возможно, дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку.


Посмотрите эту ссылку:
http://sankirtanam.ru/kakie-knigi-sc...bigami-bol-sh/

----------


## Иван Клыков

Благодарю Вас!

----------

